# Dyno gained A LOT of weight O_O



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Now he really is mr. Fatt fat...93lbs! I do not like how he looks at this weight, gonna try and slim him down some.. But here he is happy with his new Romp-N-roll toy


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not good at telling when a dog is overweight or not unless it's glaringly obvious.
Is he really overweight?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He's not obese, but you can't see his last two ribs (you should be able to on a short furred dog) and his waist isn't as defined as I'd prefer it to be. He could stand to lose a few pounds, but it's not an emergency. Most dogs (and people) put on a few pounds over the winter.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

He is overweight to me, compared to how he looked last summer 









I want to say i do not think he is OBESE, but he is overweight in my opinion, the pictures do not show very clearly.. He DOES still have a waist to him and generally in person i can see his last two ribs, but they are not nearly as prominent as they use to be or how i like them to be but they are still visible(and i still have people tell me i need to feed him more lmaoo)
The pics are tricky i will get some of him still so it's easier to see what his weight is like
These are from a 2 or so weeks ago, and shows his waist a little better, i still think he is fat in these pics, but he DOES still have a waist to him


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I was expecting to see a photo like the pit bull that's in the shelter right now... he's the sweetest guy, both with people and with other dogs, but his torso is just a straight sided tube.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> I was expecting to see a photo like the pit bull that's in the shelter right now... he's the sweetest guy, both with people and with other dogs, but his torso is just a straight sided tube.


I very rarely see pit bulls any other way. It is less tragic than the usual lab or golden, they look like potatoes.


----------



## TWW (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice lookin dog. Kinda a really hard call by the pics. That with the muscle build to him, if he is over it aint by much.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie sort of has the same body as him. She needs to shed a pound or two as well. lol

He's still a looker though  A pudgy looker.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't really call dogs that look like him now overweight,to me he still seems functional. Still I do like seeing more rib definition than that,and do like how looks in the older pics better. Such a handsome guy none the less.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's a pretty boy fat or skinny!

With Axel only being a year I don't have that problem yet, I have issues keeping fat or muscle on him. He looks like a stick.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah, love that boy. His coat is beautiful - so shiny!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I too was expecting to see something like the pit we're trying to adopt. We can only imagine what she'll look like when she's that slim! 

Your dog is very good looking  And looks to be loving that new toy!


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

in the first pic if you flipped the choker over it would loosen when at rest.



Adjecyca1 said:


> He is overweight to me, compared to how he looked last summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I know how to put a choker on gotta make it a p shape I didn't notice I put it on wrong that day until later on. Doesn't matter he doesn't wear a choker anymore


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Your dog doesn't look overweight to me at all. He looks like he is at a healthy weight. How old is he?? He might just be maturing and filling out.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your statement, "I want to say I do not think he is obese," is just ridiculous. lol! OF COURSE YOUR DOG IS NOT OBESE!

This is a dog I groomed; That is not fur, I shaved him to 5/8".










So tell us again how overweight your dog is.  lololol! JK


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> I very rarely see pit bulls any other way. It is less tragic than the usual lab or golden, they look like potatoes.


We get a huge variation in bullies for some reason. Some of them are super fit, like Cleo and Torque (well, almost). And then some come in and their sides wobble when they walk. Ugh. Obese dogs just make me sad.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> We get a huge variation in bullies for some reason. Some of them are super fit, like Cleo and Torque (well, almost). And then some come in and their sides wobble when they walk. Ugh. Obese dogs just make me sad.


Interestingly I haven't seen a really obese bully at our shelter. Maybe some that could use some muscle tone but not where they need to lose a significant amount of pounds.

We do get some that are super fit and muscular, (and some underweight) but most are more like Dyno here, which I don't see as overweight at all, just maybe needing to tone up a bit.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> Your dog doesn't look overweight to me at all. He looks like he is at a healthy weight. How old is he?? He might just be maturing and filling out.


I think a lot of people would consider him a healthy pet weight, but personally i just like a bit more of a tuck on him, He is 2 1/2 ish


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

A year ago when he's pictured at the weight you liked him...he was only 18 - 20 months. I don't think you can expect a maturing male dog to maintain the body it had at 18 months. A maturing male dog (and even a neutered one) will beef up some as they age...I wouldn't want Ocean who is now 2.5 years old to look like what he did at 18 months. If he is at 93 pounds at 2.5 and lean looking (to me) his body will continue to change, mature, and fill out probably well past three years old. That's just my two cents...

Editing to add...how tall is he??


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> A year ago when he's pictured at the weight you liked him...he was only 18 - 20 months. I don't think you can expect a maturing male dog to maintain the body it had at 18 months. A maturing male dog (and even a neutered one) will beef up some as they age...I wouldn't want Ocean who is now 2.5 years old to look like what he did at 18 months. If he is at 93 pounds at 2.5 and lean looking (to me) his body will continue to change, mature, and fill out probably well past three years old. That's just my two cents...
> 
> Editing to add...how tall is he??


I don't want him to look exactly like he does in that pic, i would just prefer for him to have more defined muscle tone, and a slightly more defined tuck, in the first pic he could use more bulk . I am not planning on cutting his food at all, just working him more.From his shoulders to the floor he is 28 inches


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here's a little reality check...my first rottie was 28" tall. He was 128 pounds...and that was "good weight" for him according to our vet. Sam had been hit by a car when he was a puppy (before we rescued him at a year old) and one hip surgically repaired. So we kept him "thin" at 128 pounds. 

93 pounds at 28 inches...that's not fat.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> A year ago when he's pictured at the weight you liked him...he was only 18 - 20 months. I don't think you can expect a maturing male dog to maintain the body it had at 18 months. A maturing male dog (and even a neutered one) will beef up some as they age...I wouldn't want Ocean who is now 2.5 years old to look like what he did at 18 months. If he is at 93 pounds at 2.5 and lean looking (to me) his body will continue to change, mature, and fill out probably well past three years old. That's just my two cents...
> 
> Editing to add...how tall is he??


I have to agree with this. I don't think he's overweight at all and looks like he's bulked up due to age. My own dog will be two in August and his body has changed so much over the last year, though he's still not overweight. In your earlier pictures, Dyno looked very "puppy skinny".

Maybe he could use more muscle tone for your preference, but that doesn't make him overweight, IMO.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I have to agree with this. I don't think he's overweight at all and looks like he's bulked up due to age. My own dog will be two in August and his body has changed so much over the last year, though he's still not overweight. In your earlier pictures, Dyno looked very "puppy skinny".
> 
> Maybe he could use more muscle tone for your preference, but that doesn't make him overweight, IMO.


Agree. Needing to build muscle tone and needing to lose weight are two different things.


----------

